# kissing



## workman (Mar 5, 2004)

How do you kiss? I know everyone is going to say just relax and go with what happens and stuff. But,
Me + Kissing = Bad

I don't know what I'm doing wrong, but it isn't going right.


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

i'll kiss you Becky. although i think there are laws about age.. darn

workman there are actually a lot of helpful articles online.. search on eHow.com for kissing and such. :?


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

Becky said:


> I love kissing. I wish I had someone to kiss :sigh


 :hug


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

What exactly is going wrong?


----------



## workman (Mar 5, 2004)

I don't know. I guess I just have no clue what I'm doing. Get close, lean in, tilt head, then ?

Maybe I'm just to nervous. Maybe we just have to figure each other out better. I don't know.


----------



## Mork (Apr 11, 2005)

Becky said:


> I love kissing. I wish I had someone to kiss :sigh


:kiss


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

dont think about it too much, just do it.
i wasn't expecting my very first kiss, she just pulled me towards her all of the sudden and shoved her tounge in my mouth and i just kinda went from there. and she said i was good too. if i had known it was coming and was thinking about it, i probably would have messed up.

if you're going to be the one to go in for the kiss, wait for the right time and dont hesitate once it comes.


----------



## peregrine (May 31, 2005)

---


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Best thing to do it not over think it.. which I still can't do! Just go slow and follow the other persons lead. Everybody likes something different so just gotta practice some and figure out what ya like


----------



## Melatonin (Feb 8, 2005)

The first girl I kissed nearly bit my lower lip off. Yes, she was human. The second time, her breath stank of onions (we're talking about the same girl) and I nearly suffocated to death. Needless to say, I got turned off from kissing for a while. It's a pity because I was really attracted to her but her technique and oral hygiene just plain sucked.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Hmmmm. I had a lot of preconceived notions of what a kiss should be like before I had my first one, but I think you'll never know what it's supposed to be like until it happens. Still, I think opening your mouth way too wide jamming yr tongue down the other person's throat is a no-no, but I still do that, hehe. And if it hurts, yr not doing it right. 
For me, I've never had a horrible kiss, and kissing a person I like has always been nice. So unless you do something really crazy, it will go ok.



> i like to press my lips hard on her and suck on her lower lip when im pulling away.


:agree That's what I like.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

sonya99 said:


> > i like to press my lips hard on her and suck on her lower lip when im pulling away.
> 
> 
> :agree That's what I like.


*takes notes*


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

As long as a person doesn't have bad breath, lots of drool, and trying to stick their tongue down your throat, then I really don't see how kissing can be "bad." I've never been able to figure that out when people say he/she was a bad kisser. :stu


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

workman said:


> I don't know. I guess I just have no clue what I'm doing. Get close, lean in, tilt head, then ?


My ex had no idea how to kiss. I didn't mind. I loved him enough not to care. And I got butterflies every time we kissed, anyway.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## SupportiveGF (Apr 25, 2006)

The above post is perfect!

My advice. Keep your tongue under control, keep your lips soft and moist, but don't slober. 

Passion, passion is the key to life, imo. Passion can be soft and tender or powerful and breath taking... if the passion is there, the technique won't matter.


----------



## workman (Mar 5, 2004)

Thanks everyone. I guess I'm just making a big deal out nothing. I guess I'll get better, and if I don't, oh well.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Gumaro said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> > sonya99 said:
> ...


 :lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Gumaro said:


> kissing is great though. the first time i kissed i asked her to stand up, cupped hear head (cheeks) in my hands and kissed her. then my teeth bumped into hers :lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :b :lol


----------



## Melatonin (Feb 8, 2005)

Am I the only one who hates tongue-to-tongue contact during kissing? It feels slimy and creepy like a writhing earthworm. Or maybe because the girl I was with had a disgusting tongue.


----------



## workman (Mar 5, 2004)

Well, we got better at it, thankfully. It is nice. I almost get a high off of it or something


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

sonya99 said:


> if it hurts, yr not doing it right.


 :lol


----------



## ShesKrayZ (May 9, 2006)

I love kissing! The only bad kiss I ever had, I don't think our lips even met, it was all tongue. Ugh!


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

yeah too much tounge ruins it


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

workman said:


> I almost get a high off of it or something


Yes, good kisses are like drugs. And it's very easy to get addicted. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

argh, it's been over 4 years for me. :'(

It'd sure be nice to find a girl that misses smooching as much as I do. I'd only ask for a few hours of her time. :banana


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

I've never had a kiss, but when I think of getting one my tongue starts to swell. Does that ever happen to anyone?


----------



## yums (Jan 22, 2006)

To me a good kiss is more about the sensual play of the lips than the tongue.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Reading all this remind me how much I want to kiss someone. :lol


----------



## TheContrary (May 2, 2006)

Gumaro said:


> just duel with her tongue and dont try to stuff your tongue down her throat. once you get used to 'normal' kissing you can see what you'll (or better yet, she'll) like better. i like to press my lips hard on her and suck on her lower lip when im pulling away.


nice..lol


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

There's so much passion involved in a good kiss. It's easy to get carried away. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## vincentgallo4president (May 13, 2006)

true...


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

:sigh


----------



## Womack (Apr 25, 2005)

What about bad breath? I'm always paranoid about bad breath and always chew gum in social situations. You can't really chew gum when you kiss.


----------



## workman (Mar 5, 2004)

breath mints?


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

yay for not knowign what youre all talkign about, I wish I would go in a spin the bottle marathon


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

GaryUranga said:


> yay for not knowign what youre all talkign about, I wish I would go in a spin the bottle marathon


That would be a dream come true, with all of the girls I like. :shock :fall


----------

